# Gamertastatur Logitech G13, was haltet ihr davon?



## Maschine311 (29. Dezember 2008)

Hallo!
Suche schon länger eine Gamertastatur. Habe jetzt seit 3,5 Jahren eine Cyber Sniper von Flexglow und war bisher eigentlich recht zufrieden. Allerdings muß sie jetzt nach Jahren der Vergewaltigung wohl Tribut zollen. Die Reaktionen der Tasten hat merklich nachgelassen, also muß eine neue her.

Habe mir vor 2 Monaten die Revoltec Figthpad Advance (32€)zugelegt, da die Tests recht viel versprechend waren, doch leider komme ich damit garnicht klar.

Habe dann mal die Belkin n52te in Augenschein genommen (42€) liegt ja echt gut in der Hand, allerdings der Joystick/Tellerwippe und die Daumentasten sind echt mist, vielleicht habe ich aber auch nur zu kleine Hände, aber ich komme da garnicht mit klar und das scrollrad ist kaum zu erreichen. Zudem habe ich in Tests gelesen, da die Makro-Software von Revoltec auch nicht so toll ist, welches ich nachvollziehen kann, weil beim Figthpad die Software (Revoltec)auch totaler mist war.

So nun kam der Bericht der Logitech G13. Erster Gedanke für 90€, nur über meine Leiche. Mitlerweile kriegt man sie für 55€ was so die Schmerzgrenze ist. 

Da ich eigentlich von Logitech überzeugt bin durch Jahrelanger benutzung der Artikel MX700,MX1000, MX518, 4 x Tastaturen, G7,G5, x230, Sowohl die Software wie auch die Qualität und Haltbarkeit und die Kulanzfreundlichkeit. Habe bestimmt schon 4 x eine der Mäuse auf Kulanz getauscht, auch nach 2 J. bekommt man da sofort ne neue.

Also tendiere da echt zu dieser G13. Da ich denke so sachen wie Tastenanschlag und Software für Macros und Treiber, sowie die ganze Qualität der Tastatur, schon recht gut sein wird.

Es haben einige schon geschrieben das 90€ echter Wucher ist und die Tastatur dieses niemals Wert ist, würde denoch gerne eure Meinung hören zu diesen Teil, da sie ja deutlich vom Preis her runtergegangen ist. Ich denke das wird die annährend gleiche Qualität und Software haben wie die G15, also einfach ein Ausschnitt der G15 mit Display, da ich diese aber auch nicht besitze, wäre nett wenn einige Besitzer dieser G15 was dazu schreiben könnten.
Oder sollte ich definitiv erst den angekündigten Test von PCGH abwarten.
Alternativen würde ich auch gerne hören, allerdings nur kleine Gamer tastaturen nicht G11 oder G15.

Gruß
M311


----------



## STSLeon (29. Dezember 2008)

Warum nimmst du nicht gleich eine G15? Zur G13 müßtest du ohnehin eine zweite Tastatur kaufen fürs surfen und was auch immer. Ich liebe meine G15 Refresh


----------



## Maschine311 (29. Dezember 2008)

STSLeon schrieb:


> Warum nimmst du nicht gleich eine G15? Zur G13 müßtest du ohnehin eine zweite Tastatur kaufen fürs surfen und was auch immer. Ich liebe meine G15 Refresh



Habe bereits eine echt gute Cherry, und ne große Tastatur ist für mich nichts, irgendwie ist mir das alles zu unübersichtlich. Ich habe scheinbar eine recht kleine Hand und für die meisten wege um an die Tasten zu kommen, muß ich die Hand bewegen. Habe dazu noch ein größeres Mauspad, und um dan WSAD zu bedienen wären meine Arme sehr weit auseinander. Alles schon probiert,aber für mich ist ne kleine Gamer Tastatur wesendlich besser!


----------



## willy (29. Dezember 2008)

die g13 is total überteuert meiner meinung >_>


----------



## Raptor-Gaming (29. Dezember 2008)

G13 sieht optisch sehr cool aus, aber der Preis rechtfertigt das, in meinen Augen, noch lange nicht. Ich glaub 70 € waren das ungefähr ? Ich würde mich für das Geld lieber an eine Tastatur gewöhnen, als jetzt diese zu kaufen.
Es wurde doch eine G18 versprochen, wäre das was für dich ? Ansonsten mit SideWinder X6 probieren. Ich kann wunderbar den Ziffernblock auf so ein G13 Block umprogrammieren.


----------



## Maschine311 (29. Dezember 2008)

Na ja z.Zt. kostet sie 54€, was so wirklich meine absolute Schmerzgrenze ist. Ich empfinde das wie Ihr in keinem vernünftigen P/Lverhältnis, da die G15 60€ kostet und die g13 da nur ein Teil von ist.
Wie gesagt, ich komme mit großen Tastaturen einfach nicht klar. Und bei kleinen Gamer-Tastaturen ist die Auswahl sehr eingegrenzt. Will auf jedenfall eine Tastenbeleuchtung haben und ordentlich einzustellene Macros. 
Habe einen 50€ Gutschein bekommen, da die Tastatur ja vor Weihnachten noch garnicht zu haben war.
Eigentlich ist sie genau das was ich gesucht habe jedenfalls von der Ausstattung und den Bildern her. Wenn das Teil jetzt 35€ kosten würde, hätte ich schon geordert. Da sie jetzt auf die 50€ sinkt überlege ich halt. Ich glaube auch nicht das sie noch viel weiter runter geht, da es vergleichbare, eigentlich nur die von Belkin gibt, welche kein Display hat und die Software scheinbar schrott ist, kostet auch schon 42€.
Bin eigentlich auch gegen solche Horror-Preise, aber ich habe auch Benzin für 1,51€ getankt, welches an der Zapfsäule Würgereize ausgelößt hat.
Na ja denke wenn das Teil echt gut ist und du da 3-4Jahre Spaß mit hast kann man auch mal 20€ draufzahlen. 

Wenn ich an meinen letzten Speicher denke der in einem halben Jahr 70% Wert verloren hat wird mir auch noch schlecht, aber so is das halt im PC bereich.


----------



## Raptor-Gaming (29. Dezember 2008)

Dann hol dir die G13 und wenn sie dir nicht gefällt, haste immer noch 14 Tage Umtauschrecht


----------



## willy (30. Dezember 2008)

eingabegeräte werden aber nie so schnell sinken wie hardware


----------



## Painxx (30. Dezember 2008)

@ Raptor: Man kann ja die Ware innerhalb von 14 tagen umtauschen... Aber dafür muss man einen Grund haben, wieso man sie umtauschen will, bzw. welcher Defekt... Stimmt es so? Oder kann man gleich in Laden gehen, und sagen, dass mir die G13 nach 1-2 Tagen nicht mehr gefällt und ich geld zurück haben will^^ ?


----------



## Raptor-Gaming (30. Dezember 2008)

Wenn du online kaufst, dann kannste das machen, steht in der AGB


----------



## Maschine311 (30. Dezember 2008)

Raptor-Gaming schrieb:


> Wenn du online kaufst, dann kannste das machen, steht in der AGB




Ja da hat Raptor recht, du hast 2 wochen Zeit um die Ware anzusehen, dann kannste sie ohne Angaben von Gründen zurückgeben. Da kam mal vor 2 o. 3 Jahren so'n verbrauchergesetz raus, da du ja beim Onlinekauf die Ware erst siehst wenn sie bei dir ankommt. Da gibt es allerdings ein paar Klauseln zu, wie z.B. das die Ware in einwandfreiem neuen Zustand, sowie Originalverpackt, so das Gewährleistet ist das der Händler die Ware als Neuwertig wieder verkaufen kann. Kann dir da bei nicht einhalten Geld des Kaufbetrages abziehen, und das zurecht. Also Artikel ansehen und kurze Funktionsprüfung sind erlaubt.

Tj, noch bevor ich bestellen konnte, war das Angebot bei Hardwareversand von 54,90€ weg, nun ist der billigste Preis wieder 65€, und das zahle ich dann auch nicht mehr. Naja warte noch 1-2 Wochen vielleicht sinkt der Preis ja nochmal auf 50€ dann schlage ich erstmal zu und werde testen (natürlich mit Statement hier), denke bei dem Preis so um die 65€ werden die Wohl Staub ansetzen in den Regalen. Also knapp um die 50€ ist nicht gerade ein Schnäppchen, aber ohne Konkurrenz, ist das so ein gerade noch akzeptabler Preis, vorrausgesetzt, das Ding ist sehr gut in allen Bereichen. Also erstmal noch abwarten

M311


----------



## willy (30. Dezember 2008)

ja klar, wenn dus online kaufst darfs du dann auch noch 7€ für den versand zurück zahlen, und sonst auch noch versand kosten...


----------



## Maschine311 (30. Dezember 2008)

willy schrieb:


> ja klar, wenn dus online kaufst darfs du dann auch noch 7€ für den versand zurück zahlen, und sonst auch noch versand kosten...



Ja, aber nur einmal den Versand, bis jetzt war bei allem was ich bestellt habe immer ein Retourschein dabei, der nicht nur zur Reklamation ist!


----------



## willy (31. Dezember 2008)

Maschine311 schrieb:


> Ja, aber nur einmal den Versand, bis jetzt war bei allem was ich bestellt habe immer ein Retourschein dabei, der nicht nur zur Reklamation ist!




is es halt nicht immer, caseking hat glaub ich keinen, und amazon auch nicht (afaik)


----------



## Maschine311 (31. Dezember 2008)

Ja 100% kenne ich mich da auch nicht aus, und jeder handhabt das glaube ich auch anders. OttO, Quelle und wie se alle heißen, steht da auf jedenfall in den AGBs drin, Hardwarevers., HoH, Tschibo die haben alle sowas, weiß ich, weil meine Frau meistens mehrere Größen bestellt und die nicht passen, gehen wieder zurück, bei Tschibo kannste sogar auf dem retourschein ankreuzen "wegen nicht gefallen zurück". Meistens ist das dann allerdings per Rechnung und die können eh nichts einbehalten!
Im PC bereich geht das auch glaube ich nur bedingt, weiß ich aber auch nicht genau. 
Na ja werde das Teil mal Testen, wenn der Preis wieder ertragbar ist und wenn mir das nicht zusagt, geht es wie neu und Originalverpackt zurück, so fair sollte auf jedenfall jeder Kunde sein, denn gerade die Online Händler verdienen nicht die Welt an den Teilen, jedenfalls die am günstigsten sind. Zur Not hole ich es mir hier erstmal im Promarkt, da kannste das alles zwar teuer kaufen, aber auch anstandslos ein paar Tage später umtauschen ohne Grund zu nennen.

@Also bei Amazon geht das ziehmlich sicher, meine Frau hat gerade erst vor ein paar tagen was über amazon zurück gesendet, kostenfrei!


----------



## Uziflator (31. Dezember 2008)

Maschine311 schrieb:


> @Also bei Amazon geht das ziehmlich sicher, meine Frau hat gerade erst vor ein paar tagen was über amazon zurück gesendet, kostenfrei!



Wenn man direkt bei Amazon bestellt ist das Wirklich so,aber nich wenn man über den Marktpalce bestellt.( bei MFoder so)


----------



## Maschine311 (31. Dezember 2008)

Ja gut, dann ist ja eigentlich nicht Amazon, sondern irgendein Händler, der sein preis über Amazon kunt tut und dann werden die Karten neu gemischt.


----------



## willy (31. Dezember 2008)

ich hab schon so oft bei amazon bestellt, hab aber anscheinend nie die retourescheine bemerkt 
oder kriegt man danach das geld zurück?


----------



## Raptor-Gaming (31. Dezember 2008)

ich habe einmal was zurückgeschickt und bekam meine Geld für den Versand zurück.
Solange der Laden solide ist, kann nichts schief gehen


----------



## Mörser (1. April 2009)

Ein Test wär mal interessant aber es muss wesentlich billiger werden um meins zu ersetzen 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Greetz,
Mörser out


----------



## Nepukadnezar (23. März 2010)

Servus,

ich bin ebenfalls seit längerem auf der Suche nach einer Tastatur für Gaming Zwecke.
An WASD kann ich mich nicht gewöhnen. Liegt wohl an der vergangenheit, als man diese extrem vielen tasten wie sie heutzutage z.B. bei BF:BC2 notwendig sind, nicht gebraucht hat.

Den Thread hab ich mir genau durchgelesen und wollte mal die Besitzer der Logitech G13 nach Ihren bisherigen Erfahrungen befragen.
Der Joystick an der Seite, funzt der gut zum laufen?
Wie ist es mit der Erreichbarkeit der anderen Tasten für die üblichen Manöver wie Nachladen, ducken, springen Rauch-, Blendgranaten oder sonstiges werfen, Melee Attack, Messer usw.

Danke für eure Info!


----------



## Painkiller (23. März 2010)

Also ich dachte die G13 ist eigentlich als Add-On für die G19 gedacht....^^


----------

